# أحنا عاجبنا كدة :P



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

أحنا عاجبنا كدة 

موضوع الكلام عن الراجل الشرقى والمرأه الشرقيه بقى ممل الكلام فيه وانا من اوائل الناس اللى بتتخنق من الرغى الكتير فى موضوع واحد . المهم انا جاتنى فكره عن تــجربه اكيد وهى ان فى نساء شرقيات بتعجبهم شخصيه الراجل الشرقى كمــــــــــا هى .. محدش يزعل بس هههههه

عارف يمكن تقولوا عليهم فقدو عقلهم او معقدين او او .. الخ

ولكن علينا احترام جميع الاراء :smil12:

واختلاف الاذواق موجود .. الموضوع لتوضيح نقطه معينه وهى ان الراجل الشرقى برغم اللى فيه عيوب قبل مميزات الا انه بيعجب شريحه كبيــــره من المرأة الشرقيه .

زى بالظبط موضوعى اللى اتكلمت فيه عن الفرق بين المرأة الشرقيه والغربيه والراجل الشرقى اختار الشرقيه بما فيها من عيوب قبل مميزات .. دلوقتى هنشوف ذوق الشرقيه

فى استطلاع غير مرئى علشان حساسيه الموضوع ههههههه
طبعا متاح التصويت دون أبداء تعليق منعا للاغتيال ههههه

رجاء بس الردود لا تكون سبب فى تجريح اى فريق لاننا كلنا اخوات وبنحترم اذاواق بعض ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يونيو 2011)

انا بقى بعشق الراجل الشرقى وبعشق عيوبه قبل ميزاته لسبب بسيط انى بعتبر عيوبه دى فى حد ذاتها ميزات جميله اوى اوعدنى يارب بواحد شرقى اصييييييييييييييل

ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير مارو للموضوع الجميل دا
​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2011)

*صح كده بالضبط :wub:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 يونيو 2011)

أنا بشوف أنو كل رجل أو إمرأة شرقيين كانوا أم غربيين إلن عيوب ..
بتمنى ما حدا يزعل هاااااااا ... بس كل شخص إلو عيوبو إن كان شرقي أو غربي
بس بالتأكيد الرجل الشرقي عندو كتير صفات ما منشوفا عند غيرو ... أنا حيادية ... ما بحكم عالشخص كونو شرقي أو غربي ... بحكم عليه من شخصيتو و أفكارو يلي بتختلف من شخص لتاني ... و لو إني صوتت ب (لا) :766ah:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2011)

*هو طبعاا انا اكره التعميم فلا يصح أن نقول ان الرجل الشرقى عموماً أقضل ولا العكس ايضاً
ولكنى سأطرح رأيى الشخصى 
انا عن نفسى أفضل الرجل الشرقى لاسباب كثيره وبصرف النظر عن ظلم المرأه من المجتمع الذكورى فى أحيان كثيره 
لكن الرجل الشرقى الذى اقصده هو الشخص الذى يعتمد عليه انسان يتحمل المسؤوليه ويضع اسرته فى المقام الاول لاولوياته
الرجل الشرقى هو الاب الذى يبدى مصلحة اسرته عن اى شىء أخر
هو الذى يضحى باهتماماته ويضع حقوقه خلف واجباته
يصارع يومياً مصاعب الحياه ليوفر لاسرته الحياه الكريمه
هو الزوج الذى يحافظ على زوجته ويصونها ويقدس علاقته بها 
هو الابن الذى يرعى والديه فى كبرهما ولا يتركهما فى دار رعايه ليعيش حياته
هو الاخ الذى يكون سند لاخوته وقت الحاجه
الرجل الشرقى الاصيل هو الشهامه والنخوه والرجوله على حق
ميرررسى مارسووو لموضوعك الجميل واتمنى يفضل هادى ويبعد عنه اللى بالى بالك هههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

انا صوت ب لا
انا بعشق الرجل الشرقي الاصيل المتفهم المحترم لشخصيه المراه 
وده طبعا نادر في الرجل الشرقي
بس ليه مميزات بعشقها زي غيرتو  وشخصيتو وطريقته
 في جعل المراه انها تخضعلو بس بارادتها
انما التسلط لا مش حلو فيه ولا بيميزو ولا يخليه الراجل اللي بتحلم بيه المراه
انت قولت في الاستطلاع هل تفضضلين الرجل الشرقي كما هو وطبعا كما هو لا
بس اكيد مش نرضى الا بيه لانه مميز
 ب ايه؟؟ الله واعلم:t9: وده اللي هيجنني:a82:
ميرسي لموضوعك وطرحك الجميل ليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

انا اختارت نعم

لاني فتاة شرقية افضل اللي ارتبط بيه يكون رجل شرقي

وبحترم عيوبه ومميزاته عشان شئ طبيعي في اي انسان مميزات وعيوب سواء رجل شرقي او غربي

وكل شخص مسئول عن اختياره وحياته فيما بعد



ميرسي ليك يا ميلو ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2011)

اغلبنا بنقول عيوب الراجل الشرقي كذا وكذا وبنفضل نطلع القطط الفطسانه فيهم

لكن وقت ما بيقع القلب في حبه بننسي كل العيوب 
ومش بنشوف غير انه الشخص اللي بنتمي نكمل حياتنا معاه

ومفيش اي بنت شرقيه هتقدر تتألقم مع اي رجل غير الشرقي
ودا طبعا بسبب اختلاف التقاليد والعادات
وكمان اي بنت بتدورعلي راجل يكون قد المسئوليه ويعي تماما معناها
ويقدس الحياه الزوحيه والعائليه

انا عن نفسي طبعا بحب الشرقي بكل عيويه قبل مميزاته


----------



## girgis2 (13 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع حلو أخ مارسو
متابع للآراء
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

*بالنسبالى الراجل الشرقى احسن مليوووووووون الف مرة من غيره
بس مش اى واحد شرقى لالالالا 
اللى يستحق اصلا لقب راجل 
بجد الراجل الشرقى له طباع جميلة قوى 
اذا كان فى طريقة حبه او فى غيرته او فى تعامله 
بحسه بيقدر يصون البيت اللى فاتحه 
وبحب فى الراجل الشرقى كرامته اللى بيتمسك بيها مهما حصل 
وانه له كلمة بس مايبقاش متسلط ولا يبقى سى السيد زيادة عن اللزوم
بعيدا عن السلبيات اللى موجودة مفيش حد خالى من العيوب 
بس برضو ارجع واقوووووووووول وبأكد ان الكلام ده مش على اى واحد شرقى
الكلام على الراجل الشرقى الاصيل

ومتابعة انا 
ميرسى ميلو لموضوعك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

أنا عجبني كدا 
الرجل الشرقي ليه مميزات اكتر بكتييير من العيوب 
لكن كفاية حنيتة واحترامة وخوفة علي بنتة او مراتة او اختي حتي لو مش قريبتة خالص 
وعيبة الوحيد فية سي السيد شوية بس شوية هههههه
وهو دا اللي بشوفة في الرجل الشرقي من هيبة وكرامتة 
وانا بحب جدا الرجل الشرقي  جدا جدا جدا
​


----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2011)

*المنتدي كله دلوقتي بيموت في الشرقي *

*سبحان مغير الأحوال*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *المنتدي كله دلوقتي بيموت في الشرقي *
> 
> *سبحان مغير الأحوال*​



اه بنموت فيه بسسسسسسس
مش زي ما هو 
ليه عيوب كتير بس ف نفس الوقت ليه مميزات
الحسنات تذهب السيئات:2:
هو احنا لو مكناش مهتمين بيه اوي كده 
كنا عايزين منو انو يغير شويه عشان المراه بتشتكي منو 
زي ما هو بيشتكي من المراه الشرقيه بس ف نفس الوقت بيفضلها عن غيرها
مش عشان سواد عيونها لااااااااا عشان محدش يعيش معاه
 ولا يستحمل العيوب دي غير المراه الشرقيه
وكتير قالو كده في موضوع كده


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *المنتدي كله دلوقتي بيموت في الشرقي *
> 
> *سبحان مغير الأحوال*​




يا بني فين المنتدي كله دا 
هو مفيش حاجه عاجبكم خالص
نعترض او نقبل يا ساتر عليكم تعبتونا بجد  :smil15:

واصلا اللي ردود ماجوش 12 عضو 
ومش كانوا معترضيين علي الشرقي اصلا  كاراجل :2:
لكن كل انسان وليه عيوبه فيه اللي بيقبلها وفي لا


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو طبعاا انا اكره التعميم فلا يصح أن نقول ان الرجل الشرقى عموماً أقضل ولا العكس ايضاً*
> *ولكنى سأطرح رأيى الشخصى *
> *انا عن نفسى أفضل الرجل الشرقى لاسباب كثيره وبصرف النظر عن ظلم المرأه من المجتمع الذكورى فى أحيان كثيره *
> *لكن الرجل الشرقى الذى اقصده هو الشخص الذى يعتمد عليه انسان يتحمل المسؤوليه ويضع اسرته فى المقام الاول لاولوياته*
> ...


 
مقدرش اقول كلام بعد ده 
كلام صح 100% 
مظبوط 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (13 يونيو 2011)

تمام يا مارسيلنو
وربنا يستر والموضوع مش يبوظ كالعادة عشان هتلاقي حد ربنا يسامحه هيخش يشتم كالعادة الراجل الشرقي ويقولك دا همجي ومحروم 
ربنا يحميك يا اخويا الغالي


----------



## sparrow (13 يونيو 2011)

*مينفعش تحط في الاستطلاع الرجل الشرقي المتفتح المثقف*

*لان مش كل رجل شرقي متفتنح ومثقف ,, ومش كل رجل شرقي معقد او مسيطر*
*لو اجتمع الرجل الشرقي مع الثقافه والتفتح*
*هيبقي اكيد رجل مميز يجمع بين الرجوله وتحمل المسئوليه ويحترم المراه ويقدرمشاعرها واهتمامتها*
*وهيبقي فيه صفات كتير مميزة *


----------



## sony_33 (14 يونيو 2011)

*انا اموت واعرف مين ال 5 دول الى مش عاجبهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انا بقى بعشق الراجل الشرقى وبعشق عيوبه قبل ميزاته لسبب بسيط انى بعتبر عيوبه دى فى حد ذاتها ميزات جميله اوى اوعدنى يارب بواحد شرقى اصييييييييييييييل
> 
> ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير مارو للموضوع الجميل دا
> ​




ثانكس توتا رأيك و صراحتك نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صح كده بالضبط :wub:​*




صح بجد يعنى ؟ :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> أنا بشوف أنو كل رجل أو إمرأة شرقيين كانوا أم غربيين إلن عيوب ..
> بتمنى ما حدا يزعل هاااااااا ... بس كل شخص إلو عيوبو إن كان شرقي أو غربي
> بس بالتأكيد الرجل الشرقي عندو كتير صفات ما منشوفا عند غيرو ... أنا حيادية ... ما بحكم عالشخص كونو شرقي أو غربي ... بحكم عليه من شخصيتو و أفكارو يلي بتختلف من شخص لتاني ... و لو إني صوتت ب (لا) :766ah:​




محدش يزعل من الصراحه .. انتى حره فى رأيك 

وأحنا حرين نرد هههههه :smil12:

بس فكرى كدة لو كنتى حياديه كنتى بعد كلامك دة كله تصوتى بـ نعم 

عارفه ليه؟​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو طبعاا انا اكره التعميم فلا يصح أن نقول ان الرجل الشرقى عموماً أقضل ولا العكس ايضاً
> ولكنى سأطرح رأيى الشخصى
> انا عن نفسى أفضل الرجل الشرقى لاسباب كثيره وبصرف النظر عن ظلم المرأه من المجتمع الذكورى فى أحيان كثيره
> لكن الرجل الشرقى الذى اقصده هو الشخص الذى يعتمد عليه انسان يتحمل المسؤوليه ويضع اسرته فى المقام الاول لاولوياته
> ...




الله ينور عليكى .. كلام من الاخر

لا الموضوع سيظل هادئ :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا صوت ب لا
> انا بعشق الرجل الشرقي الاصيل المتفهم المحترم لشخصيه المراه
> وده طبعا نادر في الرجل الشرقي
> بس ليه مميزات بعشقها زي غيرتو  وشخصيتو وطريقته
> ...




رأيك فيه تناقض بنسبه 99% هههههه :a82:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا اختارت نعم
> 
> لاني فتاة شرقية افضل اللي ارتبط بيه يكون رجل شرقي
> 
> ...




ثانكس روزى على اريك وصراحتك نوورتى​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اغلبنا بنقول عيوب الراجل الشرقي كذا وكذا وبنفضل نطلع القطط الفطسانه فيهم
> 
> لكن وقت ما بيقع القلب في حبه بننسي كل العيوب
> ومش بنشوف غير انه الشخص اللي بنتمي نكمل حياتنا معاه
> ...



ايه الكلام الجامد دة 

تسلم ايدك يا عسل​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع حلو أخ مارسو
> متابع للآراء
> *​




منور يا جرجس لو عندك كومنت اتفضل الموضوع عام يعنى ​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بالنسبالى الراجل الشرقى احسن مليوووووووون الف مرة من غيره
> بس مش اى واحد شرقى لالالالا
> اللى يستحق اصلا لقب راجل
> بجد الراجل الشرقى له طباع جميلة قوى
> ...



رأيك وطريقه عرضه حلو اوى
وحيادى من غير ما يزعل اى طرف

ثانكس على الاضافه الرائعه يا بنت العدرا نووورتى​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أنا عجبني كدا
> الرجل الشرقي ليه مميزات اكتر بكتييير من العيوب
> لكن كفاية حنيتة واحترامة وخوفة علي بنتة او مراتة او اختي حتي لو مش قريبتة خالص
> وعيبة الوحيد فية سي السيد شوية بس شوية هههههه
> ...



ثانكس على رأيك وصراحتك يا بنت الكنيسه
نوورتى الموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *المنتدي كله دلوقتي بيموت في الشرقي *
> 
> *سبحان مغير الأحوال*​




سألت نفسي نفس السؤال :a82: ههههه​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه بنموت فيه بسسسسسسس
> مش زي ما هو
> ليه عيوب كتير بس ف نفس الوقت ليه مميزات
> الحسنات تذهب السيئات:2:
> ...



طيب ما تغيريه انتى :smil13:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا بني فين المنتدي كله دا
> هو مفيش حاجه عاجبكم خالص
> نعترض او نقبل يا ساتر عليكم تعبتونا بجد  :smil15:
> 
> ...



هههههه لا انتو كدة عداكم العييييب :kap:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> تمام يا مارسيلنو
> وربنا يستر والموضوع مش يبوظ كالعادة عشان هتلاقي حد ربنا يسامحه هيخش يشتم كالعادة الراجل الشرقي ويقولك دا همجي ومحروم
> ربنا يحميك يا اخويا الغالي




اهلا رامى :wub:

لا محدش بيشتم هنا .. هو بس حماس زايد فى الردود وكلنا
بنقع فيها .. نورت يا رامى ولو عندك كومنت احب اوى اسمعه ​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *مينفعش تحط في الاستطلاع الرجل الشرقي المتفتح المثقف*
> 
> *لان مش كل رجل شرقي متفتنح ومثقف ,, ومش كل رجل شرقي معقد او مسيطر*
> *لو اجتمع الرجل الشرقي مع الثقافه والتفتح*
> ...




كنت هصنف الراجل الشرقى وكله ينقى اللى يعجبه
لكن رجعت فى كلام علشان اوصل لهدفى وخليتها كدة تقبليه كدة زى ماهو بكل اللى فيه ولا لا ؟​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا اموت واعرف مين ال 5 دول الى مش عاجبهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههه هتطخهم ولا ايه :smil12:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*سورى مارو بس حابة اعرف قصدك بالظبط *
*يعنى اية شرقى كما هو؟*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *سورى مارو بس حابة اعرف قصدك بالظبط *
> *يعنى اية شرقى كما هو؟*​




يعنى بعيوبه بميزاته بــسلاطته بــ بابا غنوجه ههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> رأيك فيه تناقض بنسبه 99% هههههه :a82:​



*لا رئيي مش متناقض
انا هنا اتكلمت عن عيوبو وف نفس الوقت قولت مش هنرضى الا بيه
ع ايه الله اعلم
زي ما في رد للعضوة ذكرت موضوع الحب
وده بيلغي عيوب كتيره  وف موضوع الحب خصوصا
مش بيقولو اعمى
يعني نقبل بيه رغم عيوبو
يعني انا جمعت بين اتنين الرجل الشرقي عامة انو مش قابلينو كلو ع بعضو
وف نفس الوقت القلب مش هيختار غيرو وهيحب عيوبو قبل مميزاتو 
انا اخري هنتحر من الرجل الشرقي
وجعتونا دماغنا يا شرقيين
*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا رئيي مش متناقض
> انا هنا اتكلمت عن عيوبو وف نفس الوقت قولت مش هنرضى الا بيه
> ع ايه الله اعلم
> زي ما في رد للعضوة ذكرت موضوع الحب
> ...




هههههه سلامتك يا دماغى .. قصدى يا دماغها :smil12:

يابنتى انتى اختصرتى الموضوع فى كلمتين  كدة كدة ها تتبلى بيه ههههه 

بس شكلك واخداه بالغصب كدة او من غير نفس :a82:

مش كفايه حنان الراجل الشرقى اللى ينسيكي الدنيا كلها فى لحظه :08::08:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه سلامتك يا دماغى .. قصدى يا دماغها :smil12:
> 
> يابنتى انتى اختصرتى الموضوع فى كلمتين  كدة كدة ها تتبلى بيه ههههه
> 
> ...



*مهو اصلا الراجل الشرقي بليه
واللي يبتلي بيه يشوف النجوم ف عز الضهر
و ...:shutup22:
سلامة كل الدماغ:a82:*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مهو اصلا الراجل الشرقي بليه
> واللي يبتلي بيه يشوف النجوم ف عز الضهر
> و ...:shutup22:
> سلامة كل الدماغ:a82:*



ههههههه يلهوى

بس كفايه انه مهما طلع او نزل مش بيفضل غير الشرقيه
ومستعد يخدمها بعنيه .. بس هـــــــــى تفهمه بس :wub:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه يلهوى
> 
> بس كفايه انه مهما طلع او نزل مش بيفضل غير الشرقيه
> ومستعد يخدمها بعنيه .. بس هـــــــــى تفهمه بس :wub:​


*ماشي يا شرقي
طب ومين يفهمها هي:a82:
اديك مركز عليه هو بس 
*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ماشي يا شرقي
> طب ومين يفهمها هي:a82:
> اديك مركز عليه هو بس
> *




عارفه لما شوفت ردك اخدت بالى من حاجه فى الراجل الشرقى
لما بيحب بجد بينفذ لحبيبته المستحيل .. بدون مبالغه وحتى لو حاجه تفاهه وحس انها هتسعدها بيقلب الدنيا علشان يعملها 
ساعات بيكون مستنى تشاور بس وهو يجرى ينفذ بس علشان هى تبقى سعيده .. 

ممكن اموت نفسي واكسر الدنيا فى سبيل انى اشوفها مبتسمه بس :wub:

شوفتى عبط الرجل الشرقى ههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> يعنى بعيوبه بميزاته بــسلاطته بــ بابا غنوجه ههههههه​


انا هقولك راى وانت اختار تصويت مناسب هههههههه
مش كل العيوب تستحملها لانى فى عيوب بجد بتبقى بشعة ومش ينفع حد يتأقلم معاها لاكن لو عيوب طبيعية دى اة عادى لانى مفيش انسان خالى من العيوب 
تفتكر دة انهى اختيار فيهم هههههههههههه
ولا تحط تصويت وسط بين دة ودة يكون اريح ههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> عارفه لما شوفت ردك اخدت بالى من حاجه فى الراجل الشرقى
> لما بيحب بجد بينفذ لحبيبته المستحيل .. بدون مبالغه وحتى لو حاجه تفاهه وحس انها هتسعدها بيقلب الدنيا علشان يعملها
> ساعات بيكون مستنى تشاور بس وهو يجرى ينفذ بس علشان هى تبقى سعيده ..
> 
> ...



*لو كان العبط كده تبقى دي احلى ميزه فيه 
ده انا هخليه يروح يحارب ف فلسطين واقولو اني هكون سعيده كده
ردك جميل كنت عايزه اقيمو مدانيش 


*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> انا هقولك راى وانت اختار تصويت مناسب هههههههه
> مش كل العيوب تستحملها لانى فى عيوب بجد بتبقى بشعة ومش ينفع حد يتأقلم معاها لاكن لو عيوب طبيعية دى اة عادى لانى مفيش انسان خالى من العيوب
> تفتكر دة انهى اختيار فيهم هههههههههههه
> ولا تحط تصويت وسط بين دة ودة يكون اريح ههههههه​



هههههه لا ياختى قصدت ان الاختيار ينحصر فى اة يا لا

انتى بقى بعد كلامك دة قيمى الراجل الشرقى عامة وصوتى

بدل ما اجى اصوت فى ودنك :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لو كان العبط كده تبقى دي احلى ميزه فيه
> ده انا هخليه يروح يحارب ف فلسطين واقولو اني هكون سعيده كده
> ردك جميل كنت عايزه اقيمو مدانيش
> 
> ...



ولا يهمك المهم فهمتيني

لا على فكره فى عبط وهبل وحاجات حلوة تعجبك كتير ههههههه

بس اللى يركز ويكتشف .. ومش هنتكلم عن نفسنا تانى بقى شغلنا هو اللى هايتكلم ههههههههه​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> اهلا رامى :wub:
> 
> لا محدش بيشتم هنا .. هو بس حماس زايد فى الردود وكلنا
> بنقع فيها .. نورت يا رامى ولو عندك كومنت احب اوى اسمعه ​



حبيبي مارسيلينو
انت عارف ان رايي في الموضوع دا زي رايك بالزبط
بس انا عاوز اعمل تحية حلوة لكل البنات اللي قالت الشرقي
هي دي بنات مصر الجدعة :a63:


----------



## sparrow (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كنت هصنف الراجل الشرقى وكله ينقى اللى يعجبه
> لكن رجعت فى كلام علشان اوصل لهدفى وخليتها كدة تقبليه كدة زى ماهو بكل اللى فيه ولا لا ؟​


 
*هو يا ابيض يا اسود*
*مهو فيه الرمادي وفي منه كتير هههههههه*
*وفعلا فيه رجاله كتير شرقيين ومع ذلك مثقفين ومتفتحين جداا ويقدروا المراه وبيحترموا مشاعرها*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *هو يا ابيض يا اسود*
> *مهو فيه الرمادي وفي منه كتير هههههههه*
> *وفعلا فيه رجاله كتير شرقيين ومع ذلك مثقفين ومتفتحين جداا ويقدروا المراه وبيحترموا مشاعرها*



*تعرفي في مثقفين ومتفتحين ومش بيقدرو والعكس
والله شوفت كتير في قمة التعليم وبيعاملو اللي بره حلو ويحترمو
بس المراه عندو حد للبيت وبس وملهاش رئي و و و
طبع الانانيه والتسلط موجود ف مثقف ومتعلم ومتفتح
ربنا يرحمنا من النوع ده
*


----------



## sparrow (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعرفي في مثقفين ومتفتحين ومش بيقدرو والعكس*
> *والله شوفت كتير في قمة التعليم وبيعاملو اللي بره حلو ويحترمو*
> *بس المراه عندو حد للبيت وبس وملهاش رئي و و و*
> *طبع الانانيه والتسلط موجود ف مثقف ومتعلم ومتفتح*
> *ربنا يرحمنا من النوع ده*


 
انا مش اقصد ابدا الثقافه والتفتح بالتعليم
لان فعلا زي منتي قلتي فيه كتير متعلمين ومعاهم اعلي الشهادات  ومش مثقفين
ويمكن عشان كده انا مقلتش متعلم تعليم معين متلا
انا قلت مثقف ومتفتح  لان الثقافه والتفتح من وجهه نظري هي التطبيق لما قرته ولما تعلمته 
ومتهيلي دا المعني الصح ليهم


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2011)

الاختيار بالنسبالى مش حسب الشرقى والغربى
بصفات معينة وارتياح وحب وتناسب بنا
يعنى الشرقى فيه مميزات وعيوب
والغربى فيه مميزات وعيوب
والعيوب مش دايما بتكون زى محنا متعارفين عليها يعنى ممكن يبقى غربى وفيه حاجة من العيوب الى مش بنحبها فى الشرقى وممكن يكون شرقى وفيه عيوب من الى مش بنحبها فى الغربى
وبردوا فى رجال فى الغرب بيقدروا معنى الاسرة جدا وفى رجال فى الشرق مش متسلطين وعندهم المرأة رأيها مهم
فمقدرش اتكلم فى العموم كدة واقول ده او ده لان جايز بنت تقابل واحد مفهوش العيوب المشهورة الى بتتكلمو عنها دى

لكن انا فاهمة تقصد بايه( زى ماهو )او ( كدة ) عشان كدة اى سى No
لان مافيش حاجة اسمها زى ماهو لازم الطرفين يكونو يقدروا يستمحلو بعض ده عمر وحياه كاملة او تقبله بعيوبه ودى ملهاش علاقة بكونه شرقى او غربى
ومع انى قولت نو لكنى رافضة التصويت كله يعنى مافيش حاجة اسمها كدة

مارسلينو .. افتكر انى قلتلك بلاااش ههههههههههههه انت الى قولت تعالى ماليش دعوة ولو فى اى سلخ مش هتغاضى عنه ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (15 يونيو 2011)

*انا نفسي أعرف .... هو ليه النبرة الأن صاعدة *
*رجل شرقي والا غربي *
*هو فيه رجل غربي هيتجوز واحدة شرقية ... ده حلم أبليس في الجنة هههههههههه*

*شغلين مقارنة ودفاع وهجوم وشد وجذب .... وفي الأخر ده مجرد رغي *
*الغربي سيظل غربي والشرقي سيكمل شرقي*
*ممكن رجل شرقي ... يتجوز واحدة غربية .... علي أساس حب التغير للمرأة الغربية *
*أما جواز رجل غربي من واحدة شرقية .... ده مستحيل *

*المرأة الشرقية جميلة في عيون الرجل الشرقي فقط ..... *
*بعكس الرجل الغربي .... فهو جميل في عيون المرأة الشرقية فقط*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه لا ياختى قصدت ان الاختيار ينحصر فى اة يا لا​
> انتى بقى بعد كلامك دة قيمى الراجل الشرقى عامة وصوتى​
> بدل ما اجى اصوت فى ودنك :smil12:​


*ههههه حاضر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت يا فندم*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لو كان العبط كده تبقى دي احلى ميزه فيه
> ده انا هخليه يروح يحارب ف فلسطين واقولو اني هكون سعيده كده
> ردك جميل كنت عايزه اقيمو مدانيش
> 
> ...




نسيت اقولك شوفى فيلم 356 يوم سعادة بتاع احمد عز
هيوضح حاجات كتير من اللى عايز اقولها​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *انا نفسي أعرف .... هو ليه النبرة الأن صاعدة *
> *رجل شرقي والا غربي *
> *هو فيه رجل غربي هيتجوز واحدة شرقية ... ده حلم أبليس في الجنة هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*
لا الراجل الغربى بردوا بيعجب بجمال المرأة الشرقية
حتى بين الممثلين الاجانب بتكون الممثلة الى لون شعرها غامق وقمحية بيعتبروها جميلة جدا حتى انا ابوص اقول ليه يعنى ماهى عادية اهى بس هما فعلا بيحبو كدة*


----------



## tamav maria (16 يونيو 2011)

تم التصويت ب لا
شخصية الرجل الشرقي 
موجوده بنسب متفاوته 
بس  مش زي زمان 
الانفتاح  على الغرب اثر على (شخصيه سي السيد )
ولكنه موجود بنسبه اقل


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههه ياحول الله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *انا نفسي أعرف .... هو ليه النبرة الأن صاعدة *
> *رجل شرقي والا غربي *
> *هو فيه رجل غربي هيتجوز واحدة شرقية ... ده حلم أبليس في الجنة هههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*لعلمك صاحبتى مصريه لسه متجوزه قريب من راجل انجليزى وممكن ابقى ابعتلك صور الفرح ع الخاص :a63:*


----------



## white.angel (16 يونيو 2011)

*الرجل ... يبقى رجل*
*شرقى او غربى او شمالى او لولبى يظل هو الرجل *
*لا يوجد رجل شرقى ولا يوجد رجل غربى *
*فهى ذات النفس** الرجوليه .... 
التى تجد فيها الانثى كل ما تتمنى ...*
*الاهم من الرجل الشرقى او الغربى *
*هو ما يجعل كلاهما رجل وهو الحب*
*ان توفر ..... فى الرجل الشرقى او الرجل الغربى *
*سيكون كلاهما رجل ...*
*والانثى تعشق الرجل ...*
*لا الرجل الشرقى ولا الرجل الغربى ...
فهل وجدتم الحب واقتنيتموه ...؟؟
* ​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يونيو 2011)

*انا من جهتي بحب الرجل الشرقي جداااا​*


----------



## omid (16 يونيو 2011)

من يفكر في  الارتباط مغ الغربي سواء رجل اومرآه عليه ان يدفع مقابل ذلك من تضحيات تتعلق بانصهار عاداته وتقاليده ولغته فعلى الاغلب ولااعمم الكل .... 
الشرقي جزء لايتجز من الترابط الاسري 
 الغربي على الاغلب هو ترابط روتيني وكثيرا مانشاهده فقط   في المناسبات في رآي الشخصي برود اسري
الشرقي الحب بنظره مشاعر واحاسيس تتجسد في عاطفه قلبه لايمكن ان تنتزع منها وهنا اشير الى الرجل الصادق فقط !!

الغربي الحب بنظره عمل ميكانيكي يتغذى بوقود الجنس  وهنا اشير على اغلب الغربيون !!
بصراحه فضلت الفتاة الشرقيه لانها اكملت لي نواقصي وعيوبي 
وحاجياتي  وحافظت على تراثي لتقيم لي اسره تتكلم بلغه وعادات اجدادي فهي كل شئ في حياتي 
فلتحيا المرآه الشرقيه
 محبتي
شهاده مغترب

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> نسيت اقولك شوفى فيلم 356 يوم سعادة بتاع احمد عز
> هيوضح حاجات كتير من اللى عايز اقولها​



*اها هدور عليه واحملو
وهشوفو وهعرف 
مع ان احمد عز مبحبش اتفرجلو كتير:t32:
ميغسي ليك *


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

طبعا افضل الرجل الشرقي وبدون اي مقارنة مع اي رجل تاني
الرجل الشرقي فيه صفات جميلة جدا مش هقول يفتقدها الرجل الغربي
لا ممكن تبقي موجودة في الرجل الغربي بس اللي بيفرق الاسلوب والطريقة
بعشق في الرجل الشرقي غيرته وطريقة تعبيره عنها
وحنانه اللي استحالة الاقيه في اي رجل غربي
كمان انا كبنت بميل للرومانسية اكتر ودي هلاقيها في الرجل الشرقي
بحب هزار ورخامة ولماضة وخفة دم وطول لسان الرجل الشرقي
بموت في تحكمه بصراحة واهتمامه بيا
كمان اكتر حد هيفهمني وهيقراني وهيحس بيا من عينيا ومن غير كلام هو الراجل اللي طبعه من طبعي 
الرجل الشرقي بحس انه تركيبة من حاجات كتير مش تحبها غير المرأة الشرقية
من اخر الرجل الشرقي يكسب​


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*هو مش ينفع أننا نسأل بالعكس*
*هل الرجل الشرقي مغروم بالأنثي الشرقية ومفتون بها وهل مرضي وبيشكر ربه *
*والا بيقضيها كواجب ونص دين *
*والا معندوش أختيارات تانية *​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو مش ينفع أننا نسأل بالعكس*
> *هل الرجل الشرقي مغروم بالأنثي الشرقية ومفتون بها وهل مرضي وبيشكر ربه *
> *والا بيقضيها كواجب ونص دين *
> *والا معندوش أختيارات تانية *​


*دا على أساس إنه هالرجل الشرقي لو طلع مثلا على أمريكا و إخواتها 
هيلاقي البنات واقفين بالدور عليه ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *دا على أساس إنه هالرجل الشرقي لو طلع مثلا على أمريكا و إخواتها *
> 
> *هيلاقي البنات واقفين بالدور عليه ههههههههههه *​


*ده لب الموضوع بقي ...*
*الأحساس بالغيرة :smile02*​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2011)

كان فى موضوع بيسأل العكس يا توين
مش فاكرة كان مين منزله ممكن مارسلينو بردوا
و اخدنا اكتساح ههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> كان فى موضوع بيسأل العكس يا توين
> مش فاكرة كان مين منزله ممكن مارسلينو بردوا
> و اخدنا اكتساح ههههههههههههه


* شئ بديهي .....*
*ما انا هختار الأنثي الشرقية *
*ده علشان انا شيفها والدتي واختي وشايفها نصي التاني*
*عادتها عداتي تقاليدنا واحدة *
*هي من الاخر انا*
*مع انها ممكن تكون مجنونة شعنونة نكدية خنقة .... بس ده ال محليها*
*علشان بتخلي البيت كدة مشطشط :smile02*​


----------



## جيلان (18 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه اه انتو اى ولعة جايين فيها وخلاص
اهو بيحبو النكد اهه ملناش دعوة احنا


----------



## أنجيلا (18 يونيو 2011)

*كتبت رد طويل ع الموضوع بس مسحتو لانو مش هيعجب حد وهيضايق الشرقيين هنا*
*وخيرا فعلت... فلو ضفتو هخذ طرد نهائي من المنتدى:08: او ع الاقل هيزعل كثير واولهم صاحب الموضوع*
*عشان كده هكتفي بالتصويت... وطبعا اخترت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:smile02*


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*عجبتني الصورة دية *
*وشكلها معبرة عن ديكتاتورية المرأة *
*




*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *دا على أساس إنه هالرجل الشرقي لو طلع مثلا على أمريكا و إخواتها *
> 
> *هيلاقي البنات واقفين بالدور عليه ههههههههههه *​


 
*لا ياروزيتا لا هو هيلاقيهم طبعا طوابير  مستنينه *
*بس بالخوازيق والقباقيب ههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ده لب الموضوع بقي ...*
> *الأحساس بالغيرة :smile02*​



*ههههههههه لا مش غيرة ولا حاجة :vava:​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ياروزيتا لا هو هيلاقيهم طبعا طوابير  مستنينه *
> *بس بالخوازيق والقباقيب ههههههه*



*ههههههههه ما أنا عارفة يا اوختشي 
بس هما مغرورين كده على طول مش عارفة على إيه 
بس برجع و بقول على قولت نجوى رضي الله عنها "ما في طير علا و إلا وقع بكير" :smile02​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو مش ينفع أننا نسأل بالعكس*
> *هل الرجل الشرقي مغروم بالأنثي الشرقية ومفتون بها وهل مرضي وبيشكر ربه *
> *والا بيقضيها كواجب ونص دين *
> *والا معندوش أختيارات تانية *​




لا غصب واقتدار يا عم انت​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> حبيبي مارسيلينو
> انت عارف ان رايي في الموضوع دا زي رايك بالزبط
> بس انا عاوز اعمل تحية حلوة لكل البنات اللي قالت الشرقي
> هي دي بنات مصر الجدعة :a63:



أضم صوتى لصوتك :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *هو يا ابيض يا اسود*
> *مهو فيه الرمادي وفي منه كتير هههههههه*
> *وفعلا فيه رجاله كتير شرقيين ومع ذلك مثقفين ومتفتحين جداا ويقدروا المراه وبيحترموا مشاعرها*



ما انا عارف ان فيه رمادى

بس حبيت اوصل لهدف :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> الاختيار بالنسبالى مش حسب الشرقى والغربى
> بصفات معينة وارتياح وحب وتناسب بنا
> يعنى الشرقى فيه مميزات وعيوب
> والغربى فيه مميزات وعيوب
> ...




يعنى من الكلام الكتير دة كله مطلعتش بحاجه محددة

اتكلمتى على الغربى والشرقى والجنوبى هههههه

ممكن اعرف بصفه شخصيه لو الاتنين قدامك تختارى مين ؟

ومتقوليش حسب المميزات او العيوب مافيش حد خالى من العيوب .. انتى بقى على المستوى الشخصى تميلى لآنهى جهه شرق ولا غرب .. :nunu0000:​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *انا نفسي أعرف .... هو ليه النبرة الأن صاعدة *
> *رجل شرقي والا غربي *
> *هو فيه رجل غربي هيتجوز واحدة شرقية ... ده حلم أبليس في الجنة هههههههههه*
> 
> ...




لا على فكره فى رجال من الغرب بيفضلوا الشرقيه بس فى الغالب بتكون لاسباب جنسيه (محدش يتضايق) 

وبردو علشان اكون مُنصف اغلبيه ارتباط الرجال الشرقيين بغربيه بيكون لنفس الاسباب .​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *تم التصويت يا فندم*​



برااااافوا يا فندم ld:​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> تم التصويت ب لا
> شخصية الرجل الشرقي
> موجوده بنسب متفاوته
> بس  مش زي زمان
> ...



امممممممممم وقفت كتير قدام الرد دة

شكرا نيتا مرورك وأضافتك الرائعه​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياحول الله*




   ​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لعلمك صاحبتى مصريه لسه متجوزه قريب من راجل انجليزى وممكن ابقى ابعتلك صور الفرح ع الخاص :a63:*




لا أحنا هنستأذنك لو تبعتيلنا الاسباب اللى أدت للجوازة دى .. لو ينفع يعنى ​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الرجل ... يبقى رجل*
> *شرقى او غربى او شمالى او لولبى يظل هو الرجل *
> *لا يوجد رجل شرقى ولا يوجد رجل غربى *
> *فهى ذات النفس** الرجوليه ....
> ...




كلام حلو اوى اوى اوى

فى رأيك الشخصى : الشرقى ام الغربى يستطيع ان يجمع أجمل الصفات ؟​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا من جهتي بحب الرجل الشرقي جداااا​*



شكرا رانا لمرورك وصراحتك نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> من يفكر في  الارتباط مغ الغربي سواء رجل اومرآه عليه ان يدفع مقابل ذلك من تضحيات تتعلق بانصهار عاداته وتقاليده ولغته فعلى الاغلب ولااعمم الكل ....
> الشرقي جزء لايتجز من الترابط الاسري
> الغربي على الاغلب هو ترابط روتيني وكثيرا مانشاهده فقط   في المناسبات في رآي الشخصي برود اسري
> الشرقي الحب بنظره مشاعر واحاسيس تتجسد في عاطفه قلبه لايمكن ان تنتزع منها وهنا اشير الى الرجل الصادق فقط !!
> ...




بصراحه ردك مهم جدا ولفت نظرى لحاجه مهمه 
ياريت الكل ياخد باله منها ​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اها هدور عليه واحملو
> وهشوفو وهعرف
> مع ان احمد عز مبحبش اتفرجلو كتير:t32:
> ميغسي ليك *




ولا من معجبى احمد عز
بس شوفى الفيلم وقوليلى وصلتى لايه​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طبعا افضل الرجل الشرقي وبدون اي مقارنة مع اي رجل تاني
> الرجل الشرقي فيه صفات جميلة جدا مش هقول يفتقدها الرجل الغربي
> لا ممكن تبقي موجودة في الرجل الغربي بس اللي بيفرق الاسلوب والطريقة
> بعشق في الرجل الشرقي غيرته وطريقة تعبيره عنها
> ...



رد رائع يا مرمر .. تسلم ايدك ور بنا يكملك بعقلك :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو مش ينفع أننا نسأل بالعكس*
> *هل الرجل الشرقي مغروم بالأنثي الشرقية ومفتون بها وهل مرضي وبيشكر ربه *
> *والا بيقضيها كواجب ونص دين *
> *والا معندوش أختيارات تانية *​




سألنا السؤال ده هنــــــــــــــــــــــا يا ريس

كان المفروض يبقوا ورا بعض بس انا عندى كسل فظيع :08:​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> كان فى موضوع بيسأل العكس يا توين
> مش فاكرة كان مين منزله ممكن مارسلينو بردوا
> و اخدنا اكتساح ههههههههههههه




انا هبطل مواضيع بسببك يابت انتى :08:​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كتبت رد طويل ع الموضوع بس مسحتو لانو مش هيعجب حد وهيضايق الشرقيين هنا*
> *وخيرا فعلت... فلو ضفتو هخذ طرد نهائي من المنتدى:08: او ع الاقل هيزعل كثير واولهم صاحب الموضوع*
> *عشان كده هكتفي بالتصويت... وطبعا اخترت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:smile02*



لا بالعكس اتفضلى اكتبى اللى يعجبك ..
كلنا آذان صاغيه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ولا من معجبى احمد عز
> بس شوفى الفيلم وقوليلى وصلتى لايه​



*اممممممممممممم
طب ينفع الرابط او موقع اشوفو منو
لان مش عارفه احملو منين وايه جودتو
*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عجبتني الصورة دية *
> *وشكلها معبرة عن ديكتاتورية المرأة *
> *
> 
> ...




*GAME OVER*
​


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ياروزيتا لا هو هيلاقيهم طبعا طوابير  مستنينه *
> *بس بالخوازيق والقباقيب ههههههه*



دة كلام حلو خالص   ​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

جيت تاني لاني عندي اضافة
لاني بصراحة موضوعك يا مارو بفكر فيه كتير
عارف يا مارو عيب الغرب ايه
ان الرجل والمرأة كل واحد كيان مستقل بذاته
لكن احنا هنا الاتنين بيكملوا بعض وبيكونوا واحد
وبصراحة مش ينفع ان كل واحد يستقل بذاته
ربنا زمان لما خلق حواء اخدها من ضلع ادم
يعني من جنب قلبه علشان تبقي قريبة من قلبه ويحبها اوي
وكمان ضلعه يعني تحت ايه علشان يحتويها ويكمل نقط ضعفها ويحميها ويخاف عليها
علشان كده لازم يبقوا واحد ويكملوا بعض
في الغرب مفيش الكلام ده خالص
  ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جيت تاني لاني عندي اضافة
> لاني بصراحة موضوعك يا مارو بفكر فيه كتير
> عارف يا مارو عيب الغرب ايه
> ان الرجل والمرأة كل واحد كيان مستقل بذاته
> ...



*لا لا لا 
العكسسسسسسسس يا مرموره
مين قال كده
الرجل الشرقي بينفر من المراه وبيبني لنفسو عالم لوحدو 
وحاطط شروط للمراه عشان تدخل العالم ده
ده غير ان صفة التامر اللي فيه بتخليه يمنعها خاااللص
 انها تقرب للعالم ده لكونو راجل وهي مراه
الغرب العكس يا مرموره
هما بجد واحد وبيخاف عليها اوووي وبيتالم لالمهاااا  وبيحسها اووووي 
يحميها اظن هي كمراه تساوي حمايه لها لانهم بيقدرو اوي اوي المراه
عكس المجتمع الشرقي عشان المراه مش محميه لا من دوله ولا غيرو
عشان كده اول حاجه المراه بدور عليها هي الحمايه من الرجل الشرقي
الراجل الغربي عيبو الواحيييييييييييد انو مش غيووور 
ودي صفه بتفقد الراجل وبتهزر شخصيتو قدام الناس
استغربت ردك لانو معكوس خاالص*


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كتبت رد طويل ع الموضوع بس مسحتو لانو مش هيعجب حد وهيضايق الشرقيين هنا*
> *وخيرا فعلت... فلو ضفتو هخذ طرد نهائي من المنتدى:08: او ع الاقل هيزعل كثير واولهم صاحب الموضوع*
> *عشان كده هكتفي بالتصويت... وطبعا اخترت لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:smile02*


 
يا حببتي قولي رايك عادي
منا كمان صوت بلا مفهاش مشكله لان بردو مش بيعجبني الراجل الشرقي زي ما هو
ولا بيعجبني الراجل الغربي مش لانه غربي او لانه وحش دي حاجة مقدرش افتي فيها انا متعملتش معاه بس 
 لانه مختلف معايا في التفكير والثقافه وحجات كتير ومن اهم شروط الارتباط الناجح التوافق والتكافؤ

الراجل الشرقي المعدل هو دا الي كويس غير كدة يبقي نووووووووووووووووو


----------



## girgis2 (19 يونيو 2011)

* الرجل والمرأة كل واحد كيان مستقل بذاته
لكن احنا هنا الاتنين بيكملوا بعض وبيكونوا واحد
وبصراحة مش ينفع ان كل واحد يستقل بذاته
ربنا زمان لما خلق حواء اخدها من ضلع ادم
يعني من جنب قلبه علشان تبقي قريبة من قلبه ويحبها اوي
وكمان ضلعه يعني تحت ايه علشان يحتويها ويكمل نقط ضعفها ويحميها ويخاف عليها
علشان كده لازم يبقوا واحد ويكملوا بعض

معلشي يا جماعة أنا عايز أشارك تاني لأن كلام الأخت مرمورة لفت نظري لحاجة مهمة

وهو مبدأ الاستقلالية في الزواج

وبصراحة أنا مش عارف ازاي هيكونوا الطرفين المتزوجين دول مكملين لبعض وهما الاثنين واحد وفي نفس الوقت مستقلين عن بعض وكل واحد مازال ليه حياته أو حياتها الخاصة

دا لو دل على شيء يدل على ان العلاقة اللي بينهم أصلاااا يادوب كدة متلصمة بالعافية وضعيفة وهشة واستحالة هتكون مبنية على حب حقيقي

لأن لو كان في حب بجد هيبقى في شعور بالأمان والثقة المتبادلة وبالتالي مش هيبقى في كلام كتير عن حقوقي وحقوقك والجو الكئيب دا وهنبص نلاقي ان كل حاجة تمت برضا الطرفين ومن غير عقد وكلاكيع

وأعتقد ان الست لازم يكون ليها استقلالها الذاتي (وخاصة المادي) دا عشان لو - لا قدر الله - ممكن تقع مع زوج سيء ومتسلط وعامل لنفسه عالم خاص وحاطط شروط للانسانة اللي هيرتبط بيها وعشان كدة لازم هي تكون محصنة نفسها كويس عشان يكون قرارها في ايدها

يعني بالمختصر كدة احنا بنقول استقلال لما تكون العلاقة أصلاااا فاشلة وهرجع أقول - لا قدر الله - برضة عشان مفتكرش ان في حد عاقل يرضى بده

وفي اعتقادي الشخصي برضة ان مينفعش الواحد يفكر انه يرتبط الا لما يدرك فعلاااا انه عنده حاجات ناقصاه وعايز يكملها في الطرف التاني مش يكون مكتفي بذاته وعنده عالمه الخاص ومش محتاج من الطرف التاني غير حاجات معينة بس اللي عايزها
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا لا لا
> العكسسسسسسسس يا مرموره
> مين قال كده
> الرجل الشرقي بينفر من المراه وبيبني لنفسو عالم لوحدو
> ...




بصي يا لولو هفهمك حاجة
انا لو اخدت واحد بيحبني بجد هيشيلني جوه عينيه
وبصراحة لو انا كمان بحبها هحب التحكم بتاعه بس مش لدرجة التحكم الاعمي لاني بحب المناقشة
لو الحب موجود محدش هينفر من التاني
بالعكس هيبقي اسعد وقت لما يتجمعوا مع بعض
كلامك ممكن يبقي صح في حالة واحدة لو مفيش اي مشاعر بين الزوج والزوجة
عايشين حياة روتينية وده مش مقياس ابدا للرجل الشرقي
الرجل الشرقي اديله حب بجد ومشاعر صادقة وبعدين احكمي عليه​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> * الرجل والمرأة كل واحد كيان مستقل بذاته
> لكن احنا هنا الاتنين بيكملوا بعض وبيكونوا واحد
> وبصراحة مش ينفع ان كل واحد يستقل بذاته
> ربنا زمان لما خلق حواء اخدها من ضلع ادم
> ...




علي فكرة الموضوع ابسط من كده خالص
انا بتكلم علي الاحساس والمشاعر
يعني انا بخاف وانا بعيدة عنه هو بيكملني بيديني الامان اللي محتاجة ليه
لو تعبانة ومخنوقة محدش هيعرف ينسيني ويديني الحنان اللي محتاجة ليه غيره
لو عندي نقط ضعف وجه الوقت اللي وقعت فيها هو وقتها يقف في ضهري ويسندني
والعكس تمام لما يكون الزوج تعبان مش هيلاقي الراحة غير معاها هي
لما يكون متنرفز ومخنوق هي الوحيدة اللي تعرف تحتويه
وغيره من المشاعر الحلوة اللي الاتنين بيكملوا بعض
انا بتكلم عن مشاعر واحاسيس مش بتكلم في مادة او اي حاجة تانية
وكمان اكيد كل ده مش هيحصل غير بوجود الحب والعلاقة الناجحة​


----------



## girgis2 (20 يونيو 2011)

انا بتكلم عن مشاعر واحاسيس مش بتكلم في مادة او اي حاجة تانية

*رأيك راقي جدااا وبسيط ويحترم طبعاااا
بس عالله ميجيش اليوم اللي ممكن تغيري فيه كل أفكارك الرومانسية دي عن الراجل الشرقي
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> انا بتكلم عن مشاعر واحاسيس مش بتكلم في مادة او اي حاجة تانية
> 
> *رأيك راقي جدااا وبسيط ويحترم طبعاااا
> بس عالله ميجيش اليوم اللي ممكن تغيري فيه كل أفكارك الرومانسية دي عن الراجل الشرقي
> *​




معتقدش ان هيجي اليوم واغير رأيي 
انا مش هنكر ان الراجل الشرقي بيكون صعب جدا في نرفزته وعصبيته وممكن يقول كلام صعب اوي
بس انا اقدر امتص غضبه ونرفزته
بمعني اصح المرأة هي المتحكم في الوضع
وفي ايدها يكون الرجل كويس معاها وزي ما هي تتمني والعكس​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*لا لا افضله زي ما هو لو فيه عيوب ظاهره جدا تستحق النقد اقبلها ليه؟؟؟

انا مش ضد الرجل الشرقي عشان هو شرقي

لا عشان عيوبه دي و دي اهم سبب لرفضه لانها تشكل عبء علي المرأه و تجعل الحياه غير مستساغه و لا محتمله...
*​
سلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*المسألة مش إعجاب 
المشكلة إن ما فيش غيره 
هو إحنا شفنا غيره و قلنا لأة
ح نعمل إيه بأة نصيبنا كدة
ههههههه
تم التصويت*


----------



## ارووجة (20 يونيو 2011)

طبعا  مش كل ذكر  شرقي يعتبر رجل شرقي 
كثرت الذكور وقلّت الرجال
الرجل الشرقي رغم قساوته الا انه  وفي ومخلص  وحكيم ومتفاهم وشهم وعنده نخوة
والهيبة حلوة.....وحنية قلبه وطيبته اللي بعامل مراته وبناته بشدية معقولة وبحنيته يعني حكيم بتصرفاته...
هاد هو الرجل مش الذكر الشرقي اللي بضرب مراته ازا بصت من الشباك او الذكر اللي بمنع بناته و او مرته من الخروج من البيت......لا مش هيك!!!!!!!النساء  بتفهم بالكلام بالحوار مش بالضرب...
ولا الذكر الشرقي  اللي بيمنع  مراته تلبس بلوزة نص كوم    ولما تمر من حده ست  يبصلها من فوق لتحت!!!!!!!!!!!

شكرا عالموضوع


----------

